# Dancing to your own tune



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Short piece that I composed a month and a half ago, when everything was still _normal_, for a contest on the_ Composers' Forum_ website (I was in second place  ).

The intention was to create a jovial, festive and fun atmosphere using novel musical elements of different harmonic nature.

I hope it is useful for you to raise your spirits in these difficult times, you know that listening to music is always going well and, in addition, this piece is fun.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Fdancing-to-your-own-tune


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

Good many majority. but i like rythm


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

What are you using for write?


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you for listening to and appreciating my music.

To write it I have used Sibelius6 Ultimate with the NotePerformer3 plugin which is that it has given the sound playback quite good.


----------

